

Robert Scoble: Why I'm treating startups more critically lately - rmason
https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/NN7YJRT7S8m#111091089527727420853/posts/NN7YJRT7S8m

======
tokenadult
Previous submission, quite active:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3242371>

